# Booted int OS 9.1 and can't get back to X 10.1



## TommyWillB (Jan 29, 2003)

I have an old 9500 here are work that one of my co-workers coaxed into running OS x 10.1. On the same drive as OS X 10.1 is the Classic 9.2.1. On a seperate drive we have OS 9.1.

Eventhough OS 9.2.1 runs fine within OS X Classic, we can't actually boot this 9500 using 9.2.1. That's why we have OS 9.1 installed on the other drive.

I had to access an old 800k floppy (which you can not do under OS X) so I booted into 9.1. The problem is when I set the OS 9.1 Startup Disk control panel to re-start back in OS X it doesn't. Restarting either give me a blinking ? or else it starts back into 9.1.

What do I need to do to get back to OS X?


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 29, 2003)

Boot up the computer with Drive 10 or Norton. Have it scan the drives - all of them- and have it repair any problems it finds. When done, go to the startup disk control panel and set it to the OS X.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 9, 2003)

Since you have 9.1 installed on another drive (either a logical partition or a bootable external drive I presume) you can hold OPTION after the boot chime and you'll be given a list of systems to boot from. You won't be prompted with the 9.2.1 installed on the same partition as OS X though.

But like Cheryl said it sounds like you have some disk errors that need resolving before you continue with the rest of this.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 10, 2003)

You can hold the "x" key down when booting up and OSX will start, even if you have set the 9.2 system as the start up system. Now this is for a computer that's meant to have OSX on it in the first place. Still, holding the x key down might still work. Of course, follow the other advice given here first (Defrag, Disk First Aid) and then try the "x" key.


----------



## RPS (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Natobasso _
> *You can hold the "x" key down when booting up and OSX will start, even if you have set the 9.2 system as the start up system. Now this is for a computer that's meant to have OSX on it in the first place. Still, holding the x key down might still work. Of course, follow the other advice given here first (Defrag, Disk First Aid) and then try the "x" key. *



Why wouuld he go to the trouble of defragging first, when all he has to do is press x, and can always do the defragging after? Not logical. Btw i've had the same problem once and option worked for me.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 10, 2003)

The way I'm solving the problem....


.... I ordered a 1Ghz 15' powerBook!

  

Anyone want 9500 that's got "issues"?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 11, 2003)

You still need to correct the problem while you wait for your new PB. 

Have you tried the Drive 10? Just have it scan and repair. No need to defrag just yet.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *You still need to correct the problem while you wait for your new PB.
> 
> Have you tried the Drive 10? Just have it scan and repair. No need to defrag just yet. *


I have a great Mac at home, and I can do without a Mac at work for a week... 

So I'm just going to wait and do nothing...


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 11, 2003)

'Lazy Answer'


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *
> 
> Anyone want 9500 that's got "issues"?  *



if you're donating it, i'll meet you in PA and i'll buy the coffee. 

as a therapist, i'm really good at helping to resolve 'issues'.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *'Lazy Answer'  *


Trust me... They pay me to spend my time doing much better things than fart around with an ancient 9500 clearly on its last legs!

If this was my personal machine, and this was my free time... Then absolutely I'd care for this poor dieing relic of a past generation... But at work, NO!


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2003)

Then send it to Chicago and I'll work on it.


----------



## KrinkleCut (Feb 16, 2003)

Just a thought... what sizes are the partitions for your drives? If it's anything like the old iMacs/G3s, you could run into this kind of trouble if the OSX partion isn't within the first 8GB of the disk. If you had say a 4GB partition for OS 9.2.x and a 5GB partition for OSX it can happen - an OSX system resource get rewritten outside of the 8GB limit after a few uses (even though it worked initially cuz it was all inside the 8GB limit) and voila, you can't boot into it. Happened to me on a 233 iMac.

Anyway, your new G4 is a better solution


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 16, 2003)

I can't remember exactly (I think 2 x 1GB), but if that can REALLY happen, then you need to submit that to Apple as a bug!


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 16, 2003)

Apple recommends that the first 8 Gb be OS X. It is not a bug, but a need.


----------



## KrinkleCut (Feb 16, 2003)

Yup, it's not a bug, but a known 'limitation'. With 2 1GB partitions it won't apply to you though - only those with 8+ GB hard drives AND older machines (forget exactly which models).


----------



## Arden (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *The way I'm solving the problem....
> 
> 
> .... I ordered a 1Ghz 15' powerBook!*



I like your method...



> *
> Anyone want 9500 that's got "issues"?  *



Sure, I'll take it if you're donating.  I live in Modesto, so it's only an hour and a half drive to SF...  Can use it as a server next year at college.

And try holding X down on booting until it chimes twice.  That should boot it into X if it's possible to do so.


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2003)

uh arden, sorry. Tommy and i have already arranged for it to have a good home


----------



## Arden (Feb 18, 2003)

Ah, Microsoft... I would have liked that computer (not that I need it).


----------



## Krevinek (May 18, 2005)

I know this is a little late, but for those who might be interested in the answer to solving this problem (if it ever comes up again and they hit this thread)...

The problem is that the 9500 and older machines like my own 8600 cannot use the Startup Disk panel to boot into X. It has to be done using Sonnet's utility or XPostFacto (Unsupported Utility X at the time this question was posted).

Hopefully someone else in the future finds this useful.


----------

